# discount internet hobby shop links



## Cobra GT (May 25, 2014)

Hi guys just getting back into model railroading using ho scale and am looking for some discount internet shops with good prices. Thanks


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi Cobra,

I use Model Train Stuff a lot. There are too many online stores to list here. It also depends on what you are looking for. Some may carry many things but focus on a few types of things. Google is your friend. You will also pick up ideas as you read through the various threads because our members reference places they like for their supplies. Good luck...

Dan


----------



## JJones (Nov 26, 2011)

Model Train Stuff is a good one...I have purchased from them a few times. you can also search ebay and amazon for what your looking for also. I usually do that before I buy to make sure im not passing up a better deal. that being said...I try to get as much as I can from my local train store to support them. nothing better then having a local guy I can call or go talk to when I need help/advice. as long as im not paying 15-20% more I will buy from them.


----------



## Br 98.75 (Dec 26, 2013)

Model train stuff got me into Hon2.5/ hon30, n scale trams and some others things. they always seem to have what i'm looking for if i cant find it else where


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

I agree with the above model train stuff .com has the prices from the comparing I've done


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

hey cobra you wouldn't happen to have a mustang would you?


----------



## nearboston (Dec 19, 2013)

I've gotten a couple of good deals on eBay, in particular a good as new Meheno HO scale Boeing LRV for $40.00 plus shipping


----------



## reesman9 (Aug 27, 2012)

Model train stuff is the best i have founded 
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Get a copy of Model Railroader magazine...it's loaded with ads from various companies and stores. Most offer internet addresses.


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm a pre-internet leftover. Back then we shopped using the Walthers catalog and bought from our local hobby supplier, usually at a decent discount. Local brick and mortar shops are dropping like flies; if you find a good one, check first with them. They need your business to stay IN business and usually have several sources and knowledgeable personnel you can actually talk to. Weigh the convenience of internet shopping against having your own personal inch-thick or so "everything" wish book to flip through every day. I miss that!
Support your local shop whenever you can. You won't know how much you'll miss it until it's gone.


----------



## JJones (Nov 26, 2011)

I paid $40 more for my Digitrax Super Chief set just to support my local train shop. they are an actual train store not all hobby stuff so its nice to be able to go in there and talk to them about any problem I may have and have used that resource several times. not to mention my son LOVES going in there and watching their layout run. I always check internet prices and compare to them before purchase but unless im going to save a good chunk of change I will continue to spend my money with them.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I feel the same way about local stores of other products. I hate and detest the mega-stores like WalMart and Home Depot. I will do everything I can to support the little guys. Unfortunately, in the last year two of our little guy hardware stores have closed shop. Really ticks me off!!

Also unfortunately, the nearest train store to me is a hobby store that carries trains, and they are 140 miles away. So most of my train shopping has been online, unless I know I'm heading in the direction of the hobby store. Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.:dunno:


----------



## JJones (Nov 26, 2011)

Fire21 said:


> I feel the same way about local stores of other products. I hate and detest the mega-stores like WalMart and Home Depot. I will do everything I can to support the little guys. Unfortunately, in the last year two of our little guy hardware stores have closed shop. Really ticks me off!!
> 
> Also unfortunately, the nearest train store to me is a hobby store that carries trains, and they are 140 miles away. So most of my train shopping has been online, unless I know I'm heading in the direction of the hobby store. Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.:dunno:


I agree. I'm lucky to have Trains by Johnson less then 30 min from my house and about 5 min away from my ex-wife's house and my sons school so we go by there all the time when I pick him up. but I know a lot of people don't have that luxury so in those cases places like model train stuff have a good and useful place in the business


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I have three train/hobby stores within 10 to 15 minute drive.:cheeky4: I still buy some stuff on Modeltrainstuff because the stores just don't carry everything I want. Especially when it comes to electronics, decoders and such. I get some of them at the stores and that is my preference. I can't support 3 stores though.


----------



## riogrande51 (Aug 24, 2012)

Cobra GT said:


> Hi guys just getting back into model railroading using ho scale and am looking for some discount internet shops with good prices. Thanks


I've found a hobby store with great prices called Hobby-On.com has one shipping price give it a try


----------



## packnrat (Feb 26, 2014)

riogrande51 said:


> I've found a hobby store with great prices called Hobby-On.com has one shipping price give it a try


link no workey.


yes it is best to support you "local" hobby shop. 
but for me the closest one is a good two hr away. (traffic and back road speeds).
i do have three to choose from..but all in different directions. 
three others that were BIG names in the game are gone. one thanks to a walmart moving into that shopping center. drove up the rent. and all three dealt in "mail" orders. a forth one is closing this year and says will not reopen, even tho the hardware store is only moving.
this year alone i have dropped a good grand in the three that are open. :smilie_auslachen:
but online sales tend to win as there prices are lower and i do not have to burn up a tank of diesel. :smilie_daumenneg:

but nothing like fiddling around a shop for a couple hrs. and dropping five time what you had budgeted. :dunno:



.


----------



## JJones (Nov 26, 2011)

I was just about to order a set of kadee coupler pliers (from Kadee) and a HO standards gauge (modeltrainstuff.com) and was going to cost me total $13 in shipping...decided to call my local train store...he had them for the exact same price as I found them online and I don't have to pay shipping! im very lucky to have a full train store so close to my house!


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I just use two pair of needle nose to do the job, but I'm curious as to how these work. I went to the Kadee site and they don't seem to make them for HO anyway.


----------



## reesman9 (Aug 27, 2012)

Fire21 said:


> Get a copy of Model Railroader magazine...it's loaded with ads from various companies and stores. Most offer internet addresses.


Why pay for magazine when there's one out this just is good for free!!!
http://model-railroad-hobbyist.com


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Because I didn't know about this free mag. Also, it's good to support various aspects of our hobby.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hutch said:


> I just use two pair of needle nose to do the job, but I'm curious as to how these work. I went to the Kadee site and they don't seem to make them for HO anyway.


They make one set of pliers that covers from HOn3 through O-Scale
http://www.kadee.com/htmbord/page237.htm

The half-round side of the pliers fits into a half-round indentation in the other side of the pliers. Squeezing the pliers gently bends the coupler trip pin more. To open up the pin more, reverse the pliers.

I also used to use two needle nose pliers, but it was sometimes difficult to find a way to support the car (no third hand). With the pliers, I use one hand for the pliers and the other to hold the car. I get finer control with the pliers.


----------



## Cobra GT (May 25, 2014)

Thanks guys I ordered from model train stuffband found that blue ridge had the best price on nce unitsband I do hav a mustang a cobra and just sold my gt I also support my local hobby shops and bought everthing he had in peco track he is strictly a train shop but mostly Lionel i wish hub hobby was just train stuff but they have enough train stuff but only atlas track I am going to rip up my whole layout and go with all peco blue ridge had the power cab for 131 and change model train stuff has good prices on locos


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks, I may have to get some.


MtRR75 said:


> They make one set of pliers that covers from HOn3 through O-Scale
> http://www.kadee.com/htmbord/page237.htm
> 
> The half-round side of the pliers fits into a half-round indentation in the other side of the pliers. Squeezing the pliers gently bends the coupler trip pin more. To open up the pin more, reverse the pliers.
> ...


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

reesman9 said:


> Why pay for magazine when there's one out this just is good for free!!!
> http://model-railroad-hobbyist.com


thanks for the info I never knew about this mag. either. took a quick peek looks good. thanks for the info.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

*Trip pin pliers*



MtRR75 said:


> They make one set of pliers that covers from HOn3 through O-Scale
> http://www.kadee.com/htmbord/page237.htm
> 
> The half-round side of the pliers fits into a half-round indentation in the other side of the pliers. Squeezing the pliers gently bends the coupler trip pin more. To open up the pin more, reverse the pliers.
> ...


Just got my new Micro-Mark tool summer catalog, and they have the pin adjustment pliers for $10.75. #80600 fits HO and O gauges, #80892 is for N. Their chart says shipping would be $8.95.

You can search these out on their site at www.MicroMarkTrains.com


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

riogrande51 said:


> I've found a hobby store with great prices called Hobby-On.com has one shipping price give it a try


Packnrat said the link didn't work. It needs the triple-w with it. Try this: www.hobby-on.com


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I've found www.halfpricehobby.com to be pretty good. One price shipping $7.95 no matter the order size


----------

